# Earthworm



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

i fed my rpb like 15 earthworms yesterday and they all went crasy on them but some of the worms got away and were hiding, today i came up with an idea:
i putted some hot water in a glass and did the worms in it for a few seconds THIS REALLY HELPS because they almost stop moving after it and dont crawl away in your tank... btw with earthworms you do get a nice frenzy


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

good advice!







i was having problem with the worms going down into the gravel myself


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

nice suggestion


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Huh, I have never had earthworms dig into the gravel before. My p's usually rip em up so fast they don't get a chance. I used to put them in one at a time though. Lately I just toss the whole dozen in and they tear em up in no time.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

sounds like fun, i might have to try that sometime


----------



## yotafool (Mar 1, 2004)

Would this be a good food for young piranhas? Like 1.5" to 2" piranha babies?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They







them @ all sizes right click save as


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> yotafool Gepost op: Mar 2 2004, 04:46 AM
> 
> Interested
> 
> ...


yeah im 100% sure they love it...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

earthworms are great for young ps. Kinda hard to feed your shoal earthworms when your ps are mature as they can eat those badboys like popcorn.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Tasty and nutritional :nod: !


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

:nod: Earthworms :nod: If you cut their heads off before you throw them in the tank it stops 'em burying themselves in the gravel, also they wriggle like crazy which attracts my p's to them quicker. My fish rip 'em up good style!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

never tryed earthworms. i think i might.


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> If you cut their heads off before you throw them in the tank it stops 'em burying themselves in the gravel, also they wriggle like crazy which attracts my p's to them quicker. My fish rip 'em up good style!


if you cut the heads off doesnt that make the water cloudy, cause if you do that the sh*t comes out of him and if you dont cut his head off the p's will eat it most of the time in 1 hole part


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Another thing you could do is go to the bait store and get a worm puffer. It fills the worm with an air bubble, so then you could put an air bubble on the end of the worm and let the other end dangle down.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> Another thing you could do is go to the bait store and get a worm puffer. It fills the worm with an air bubble, so then you could put an air bubble on the end of the worm and let the other end dangle down.


wow i didnt know that excisted... did you ever used one of those? how much do they cost?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

smtNL said:


> > Another thing you could do is go to the bait store and get a worm puffer. It fills the worm with an air bubble, so then you could put an air bubble on the end of the worm and let the other end dangle down.
> 
> 
> wow i didnt know that excisted... did you ever used one of those? how much do they cost?


 if you know someone who works in a hospital or are a druggie, you can just use a smally syringe with a needle and get the same effect. and yes, i work at a hospital


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

good idea. mine always head for the power head, bad choice, can any body say grindage


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

Do you just get regular worms from a baitshop?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

yep. infact, i got mine from walmart.. keke


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

If you're lucky enough, you can find them yourself. I happen to live in an area that has been getting alot of rain lately. Worms galore!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

The worm puffer thing looks like a little plastic bottle with a needle sticking out of the cap. I'm sure its only a couple of bucks.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

while ur at the bait shop u can buy some frogs 2 right?> P's eat frogs? Frogs r good for P's??

Malice


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

good idea


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)




----------

